# does the bumper fit ?



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

will a 05 se-r rear bumper fit a 2004 2.5 ?


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> will a 05 se-r rear bumper fit a 2004 2.5 ?


With the exception of the exhaust being different - I don't see why not.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah i thought so.. i just dont know if there might be something changed that i couldn't notice.. the exhaust wont be the problem..its being replaced anyway.. thanks.. just wanted a second opinion


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Absolutly, I would have just put yes but there appears to be a 10 letter limit.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, it will fit. And going by your previous threads you're going to be doing a custom exhaust so the exhaust fitment won't cause any problems. The factory SE-R Exhaust is a little lower than the 2.5 or 3.5. Hope that was helpful. :cheers:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you guys are fcking awesome.. !! i love this forum i swear everyone is really helpful.. and thanks watson.. that was going to be my next question.. and i am infact doing a custom exhaust on that thing... prob mod a factory se-r to fit the 2.5 i got a guy who said he could do it.. we just have to see about that.. got the full se-r exhaust from a head on collision at a local body shop... got the taillights the trunk lip and everything in the back fascia but the bumper is completely fucked up i guess the person that totaled it kept backing into things.. so i have to go out and get a new one.. but its awesome i can at least have some of the se-r goodies on my 2.5 without making it look like a bootleg se-r.... thanks for all the help and hopefully all this works out... :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Dija get the wheels? When my wife and I were car shopping I mentioned the SE-R was the only car I'd buy and NOT put different wheels on. Of course now that I have it.....

This is another question - is the bumper paintable? Does it match your car now (that would be some luck). I just wonder if it'd be cheaper to have the bumper repaired/painted than to purchase a new one.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

GMTURBO said:


> Dija get the wheels? When my wife and I were car shopping I mentioned the SE-R was the only car I'd buy and NOT put different wheels on. Of course now that I have it.....
> 
> This is another question - is the bumper paintable? Does it match your car now (that would be some luck). I just wonder if it'd be cheaper to have the bumper repaired/painted than to purchase a new one.


the wheels i had them... i got them a while back.. paid around 800 or so for wheels and tires... the ones on the totaled se-r were done because this car was hit real bad and all the rims were on their side.. no one wants scuffed up se-r's... anyway.. the bumper is paintable luckily my car is sheer silver.. and the se-r is offered in this color... but if not the guy that does my paint jobs and stuff at a local shop is great at color matching.. so that won't be the problem. and fixing the bumper forget it.. the guys at the body shop where the se-r is wanted 65 for the bumper and it was going to cost me about 60 or so to fix plus paint.. and it wasn't going to look the same.. and a new se-r bumper is only about 215.00 primed .. or painted.. not too sure.. so i decided to do that.. it was out of stock in every dealer in the area but i ordered it and i have to pay no shipping since im getting it straight from the dealership.. . i wish i knew how to post pics here.. i have some with the rims on (and of course i had to lower it 1.8 inches using sportlines)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> i wish i knew how to post pics here.. i have some with the rims on (and of course i had to lower it 1.8 inches using sportlines)


No prob...First you need to get a place to upload pics to like CarDomain or something. I use Photobucket myself. In photobucket once you upload your pic there will be three links under the pic in your album. the bottom one will say IMG. Cut and paste the whole IMG link into the post you want. There's your pic.


----------

